# Seeking two rats, 1m, 1f, Southern California, USA



## Ivana331 (Nov 7, 2007)

I currently own two rats, one male, one female, about 8-10 weeks old, in separte cages of course. They need cagemates, therefore I am seeking two more rats. Both of my rats are completely intact, but they are very friendly and sweet. The female in particular was very feisty and playful with her brother. I play with my rats every day so I am hoping to get two rats that are well socialized and won't bite. 
Country:USA
State/Region:California
City/Town:Victorville/ Hesperia/Apple Valley
Number of rats:I own 2 already
Gender:1f, 1m
Age(s): about 8-10weeks
Name(s)inky and Precious
Colours:Grey female, PEW male
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming:I am seeking two cagemates for my pets
Temperament: both are sweet, gentle and friendly, male somewhat shy
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: 
Transport available:
Other:
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation:
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: yes, please


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you only need to fill in the bits of the form that apply. just for clarity, the OP is LOOKING for rats and does not wish to give the ones mentioned away


----------



## Ivana331 (Nov 7, 2007)

ooops sorry if there is any misunderstanding.
I am LOOKING for more rats, not giving away.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

have you considered getting one or both fixed?


----------

